# Heresy Miniture Exchange Seasons Beatings



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

It is that time of year again. THe spirit of giving is in the air and it is time to help your fellow member build his army. If you would like to join PLEASE read ALL the rules.
And now a friendly message from the Heresy staff. 

Any fraud, lying, gimping, etc. won't be the fault of Heresy-Online.net. 

Heresy will (in severe cases) do what it can, such as member-inqueries/reports such as the "Good/Bad Trader" bit, but of course, Heresy can not do very much at all, and would have no obligation to do so.

_The sending of the gifts would be the business of the individuals involved, SOLELY._

*Please read the Rules!
What is the miniature exchange?:santa:*

Basically, Heresy Online members sign up for the event and are randomly assigned to other forum members. Everyone digs through their pile of bits, blisters and other Games Workshop miniatures, picks two models and sends them off to their randomly matched partner. so long as they meet the $15 or £7 minimum requirement. I would also discourage people from sending the White Dwarf Ork Nob and Terminator as the gift because how would you feel about recieving these when someone got them for free.

For the folks with limited funds you can sign up and elect to ship locally. How do you sign up? Well, I’ll get to that after…


So what are the rules? Glad you asked,

*THE RULES*

1) You must send at least two miniatures individual troopers. Although we have let just one large model count as the two. YOU WILL NOT GET THESE BACK, so make sure you don't send anything you still want. In other exchanges there has been a tendency to send more than two miniatures. This is acceptable but not to be expected. The rule is two. This is not a generosity contest.* When you sign up, please put some money aside for the gift right then. If you do not have said funds, do not sign up.* The overwhelming majority of excuses from most events are people not having enough money to actually purchase a gift for their giftee, so I want to nip this in the bud. I realize most of you won't know at the time of sign-up who you're getting or what you're going to be gifting, but it's not unreasonable to put twenty (ish) dollars aside for the event beforehand. 
2) Based on miniatures preferences that your recipient will post when they register to be a part of the event you will then be prompted buy/convert/paint/whatever you deem suitable for a gift. All miniatures must be in an untouched state. This doesn't mean it has to be in a blister or on the sprue, however, just not mangled in any way and complete. No sending a single arm and counting that as a miniature. They must be able to assemble the whole thing. The minis are NOT to be painted, primed or glued. Exceptions to this rule are made by the participants and should be managed via private message. This includes any exception to the rules – if you want to send a glued, primed or converted model you *can* do so but you need permission from the person you’re sending to so if they put that they are happy to recieve an assemble, painted model then you send it. They have every right to say no. Note that you can also send a painted, primed or converted model *in addition* to the two untouched minis but again this is not a generosity contest.

3) All miniatures must be part of a Games Workshop line of miniatures. This includes Warhammer, Warhammer 40k, Specialist Games, Forge World, Armorcast and related tournament legal models. The miniature must be tournament legal for the range. This is a Games Workshop tabletop gaming related forum so no exceptions to this rule will be allowed.

4) If you wish to participate, you must be around. Don't say “I want in” and then disappear off the face of the Earth for a month. I'm not saying you need to be a forum regular, but you should be checking at least this thread once per week and respond to any PM's sent to you.

5) If you do not hear from either the person you are sending to, or the person sending to you, within two weeks of the exchange list being posted you should PM me. Since most people belong to several forums they may not check here every day. Do not post to the thread publicly with comments like “still nothing” or “I haven’t heard from my partner.” Issues with members as relates to this exchange should be sent privately. In order for me to assist in resolution of potential issues I must know about them, however, so please do PM me if you think there’s a problem.

6) Failure to participate after signing up for the exchange will result in being banned from future exchanges. I will keep a list of banned participants and it will be published in subsequent exchanges.:security:

7) Do not request specific trading partners. If you want to be matched to a specific Heresy Online member I recommend you send that person a PM and do a 1:1 exchange. The Miniature Exchange works on a randomly generated list and is not meant to match specific members together.

8) FLAGGED status: Members who have less than 50 post at the time they sign up will be marked as FLAGGED. Nobody ships to a flagged participant until *AFTER* the minis that person ships have been received. If the flagged person bails we simply skip them in the list, this is also to make sure they send something before they get something.

Example:

Bob
Joe (FLAGGED)
Tom

Joe ships to Tom. Tom posts "I got minis!" and then Bob ships to Joe.

I will also mark anyone as FLAGGED if prompted to do so by any forum moderator based on previous behavior.

*NOTE:* In each of the exchanges I have participated in there has always been at least one member who didn’t receive anything. This can happen. It has, in fact, happened to me. While most folks are honest there is always a chance that things get lost in the post, that your partner spontaneously combusts or that Galahad will intercept the package in the post and eat your minis. These things can happen but I hope they don’t.

*HOW TO SIGN UP*

Please send me a PM with the following information. I am going to try the pm method to make it more of surprise when the package shows up and who is sending it. 

*Username – Mailing address – Shipping*

The first should be obvious – it’s your Heresy Online username.

The second, your mailing address where you want recieve your mini's this information will be forwarded only to your Santa*.*

Shipping is your shipping preference. If you are willing to pay for international post then put “anywhere” in this category. If you only want to ship within your country of origin this should be the same as Location. If you want to ship within the same geographic region, such as North America for someone in the USA or Canada, or EU for someone in Germany or the UK, that works too.

My own entry looks like this:

Morfangdakka 
123 Choppa *st*. 
Ork town,USA 

Shipping:-anywhere

*Please, please, PLEASE! use this format to sign up for the exchange. *
I'd recommend you post the miniatures you collect, what system you collect as well as things you may already have a ton of and things you need or mini's you are interested in obtaining in this thread, as well. Too specific makes the gifting process a bit silly. List the games you wouldn't mind receiving minis from, as well as what you might already collect, so your gifter might have some starting point.

*TIMELINE*
Sign up starts NOW!
November 1 – list closes
November 8– folks can start shipping
January 01– all participants should have shipped their minis


How do you assign santas?
Utilizing super-secret scientific method and a crack team of genetically modified super monkeys, we assemble the Master _Hersey Online List_™ at a classified military installation two miles underneath the desert somewhere in Southern California. We pull names out of a hat. I will take things like location into account.
The one week delay between closing the list and the ship date allows me to make changes and PM peopel in the event of a mistake – such as assigning someone with USA shipping to a partner in Germany.

Some guidelines for _receiving_ the gift: 
Let your santa know it arrived! One less thing they have to worry about. 
*IMPORTANT:*
Post in the thread that the package arrived, and show off what you got! Especially if it was converted or painted and post some pics. Your santa probably worked really hard on your gift plus we get to all drool all over what you got.

One last final point: While lurkers are welcome to participate, I reserve the right to use discretion in ruling people out of entry. If you have absolutely _zero_ posts and you register on the boards to try and take part in this, I probably won't let you participate. Miniatures tend to be surprisingly expensive, and I really do not want somebody to try and take advantage of this whole event to just get free stuff. 

*THANK YOU Heresy Online*

I want to thank the moderators and members of Heresy Online for having a community in which we can do this. I’m glad to see so many people excited about the miniature exchange and look forward to seeing how many folks we get to sign up on our first run. If this is successful I’ll plan on coordinating it twice per year.

If you want to participate but have a question or concern please post your concern or send me a PM and we’ll get things sorted out.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Great to see it back, Morfang. I'm in.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well I done signed myself up to this little ol' giving thingy


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm well up for this 

And this will be my third Miniature exchange! Always welcome it coming along


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm really tempted by this....infact count me in! :biggrin:


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Done this twice before and always had a good laugh. So count me in.


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm in. Just wondering, do we paint the models, or just make them and send?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Count me in, my bitz box is laughing at me to go places!


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

The Odd One said:


> I'm in. Just wondering, do we paint the models, or just make them and send?





Morfang said:


> The minis are NOT to be painted, primed or glued


That clear it up


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

how much is that in euro


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Between 7 and 8 Euros at the current exchange rate.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm in sounds like fun PM'd

Thought I'd put in what I collect: 

In 40k I collect DE though have enough of this and I collect Tau

In WHFB I collect WE

Whoever ends up with me please feel free to put in whatever I'm not worried about it as it will give me something different to paint


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

I am in. My major area is BA and have been for many years. But i have recently started a Deamon army, mostly khorne related, but one never knows what it will end up with. So feel free, as long as it is 40k related.:biggrin:


----------



## talisapien (Jul 31, 2009)

Sounds awesome, i'm in as well


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

im in! ill just say what i have too.
W40K:
SM
CSM

WFB:
Warriors of chaos
Orcs and goblins


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey why not, just starting a WH40k Ork army so anything from there would be really nice

Id only like to trade within the US though, for ease of shipping


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 21, 2009)

This sounds like a fun and cool community event I'm in.


----------



## Raptors8th (Jul 3, 2009)

Sounds cool I'm in. Thought I'd put in what I've got:
W40k:
SW, SM

WHFB:
HE (just started so these would be nice)


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I can get whatever. Whoever pulls my name out of the hat; just pm me, will be easier


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

Had fun with the last one, just signed up, hope it wasn't to late.

Cant wait to see who I get and what fun new minis I get.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

hey im in (proceeds to Not disapear)


----------



## Steeldragon (Jan 21, 2008)

Darn, just missed this. Ah well, there's always next year.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

*List is Offically posted*

Here is the shipping order for the gift exchange. The person above you ships to you and you ship to the person below. The person at the bottom of the list ships to the top.

Talisapien
Khorneflake
Chocobuncle
Raptors8th
steeldragon
CApt.Al'rahhem
witch king of angmar
Gigantor
Morfangdakka
Heretical by Nature
Blue Liger
Talos
The odd one
Baron Spikey
Karl Franz40K
Khorne's fist
Zodd
Cain the 21th Primarch

This year everyone was spread out everywhere so this is becoming a global event. I am sorry to people that had to ship far. I did my best to keep everyone close but I do thank those willing to ship international. Major rep for those that complete thier gift exchange. 

COntact your person right away and start shipping to beat the holiday rush.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Mini posted, and winging it's way to Denmark.:victory:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Minis posted and on the trek to the land of the leprechauns :grin:


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Models Shipped on thier way to Talos in the UK


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Something is on its way to the fair Netherlands.:good:


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Have just recieved a very nice mini from Khorne's Fist . Now i have a focal point for my demon army, a Prince of Khorne. Can't wait to start building :grin:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Zodd said:


> Have just recieved a very nice mini from Khorne's Fist . Now i have a focal point for my demon army, a Prince of Khorne. Can't wait to start building :grin:


Damn that was quick. Nice to know it got there safe. I was gonna try and use those wings on the prince myself, but never got around to it. Hope you can make use of them.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Still waiting on the Odd one to reply to my PM so I can get his shipping address


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Just got my minis from Baron Spikey today, my mum was very confused as to who karlfranz40k was:laugh:. Awesome stuff, got a metal terminator lord and a WE champion, will be just perfect for an abbadon substitute :biggrin: +REP for sheer good kickass choice.


Now I should actually get my backside in gear and send something to Khorne's Fist....


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Glad you like them :biggrin: I just picked models that I thought were cool but were generic enough because I didnt know what Legion you collected when I ordered.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

i have the models form zodd tanks man the chaos marines and the havoc with lascannon are very niche


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice to hear the goods have arrived. I saw that You were about to choose betwin havocs and oblits, after i have posted the packet. What did it end up with ?


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

i decidet to go with the havocs an i forgot to mention the chaos shoulder paths


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I had the grots load up the rok today and blasted it off to the Land Down Under. 

heretical by nature should have a rok landing in a few days.


----------



## talisapien (Jul 31, 2009)

A package for khorneflake is winging its way east.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Iv got nothing yet, and im waiting to get pmed back what the guy im sending to collects.........


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Two New recuits are in Warp transit to you Baron Spikey.
I just choose two models I really like in the Marine range I hope you dont have them already.

Edit:blue liger I am pretty sure your package came this morning but nobody was awake to sign for it so have to get it resent as the deport is far away. For some reason the postman came at 8:40 normal he is here around 11 or 12.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

got my models from Talisapien, including Comissar Gaunt! models were recieved quickley and in good condition. i would trade with him


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Blue Liger oh my god thank you.
Just got my models from the wonderful down under. Thanks so much was so surprised when I open it up and saw a dreadnought and then Chronus as well.
Going to have to start painting these up tomorrow.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks alot Talos, these are just perfect for the Sternguard with accompanying Captain I want to do. 

Got the Sternguard Vet with Powerfirst, and the Master of Recruits...bring on the pain 

EDIT: Stupid Talos those models are looking at me accusingly, now I'm going to have actually paint/assemble my force after 3 years of procrastinating...


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Just got wowed by my amount of models given ulfrik the wanderer, oop tigirius, sm captain, beastlord and more Heretical by Nature THANKYOU! Funny story about postage too it came last wednesday but I wasn't home and my cosuin saw the name which is my online name here and went down the the post office and said that the person on the box didnt live here (as she doesn't know my online name here) so was going to be sent back luckily I got to it first!


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

haha glad you like it liger  marfang sent me a box of gaunts which is perfect!!! thanks again and cant wait for next year!! (or easter )


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow I just found Heresy online and I'm so miffed that I missed this... Glad to be here any way and maybe I'll catch this next year!


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

missed this. Would we be able to have forum wide announcement on the next one?


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

got mine send to talisapien sorry that it was so late


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Got it shipped to Khornes Fist, sorry I took so long in doing it.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Package arrived for me today from the great white north.

Inside was a box of stormboyz to join my ranks. Big thanks to Gigantor this was something that I have been wanting was a second unit of stormboyz. They will be built and put to use real soon.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

KarlFranz, I got the SW pack today, thanks a lot. I'm going to start on them tomorrow.


----------



## talisapien (Jul 31, 2009)

Cain, got your package (customs takes forever). Thanks for the SM's.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

id really love to join the next one. hopefull i will be paying attention!


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

Any chance of a Summer exchange? Perhaps late June or July? I'm sure excuses to give and receive more minis would be welcome!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

very much in agreement with having another exchange


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

if there will be an other i will join again it was fun to do the last one


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Would be cool for one soon, I missed out on the last one!


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

There will most likely be another right before X-mas. Thats when it usualy is.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

there will be a christmas exchange. I didn't think anyone wanted to do one over the summer since last summers exchange had a low turnout so I was going to drop it and just have the christmas one.

If people are interested in doing a summer exchange, I would be happy to organize one. If we get enough people that will actually participate, it will be a good exchange but with lots of people traveling on holiday, vacation or returning home from school I don't know if we will get many people.


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm in for a summer one.


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

I wouldn't mind doing a summer one.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm up for a summer one


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

count me in i liked the one in the winter


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

I am in for a summer exchange of minis. It may just need a certain level of planning, but I am sure that morfangdakka will turn out a nice " how to do " like last time. :victory:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Count me in if it goes ahead.


----------



## talisapien (Jul 31, 2009)

I am up for a summer exchange as well


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

As I said before, I would love to be in on this if there are enough interested people!


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Sounds like fun! I'd be up for a summer one.


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

13 people so far? How many do we need?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

The Summer exchange is on. Enough of you are interested so read the rules and sign up now. Recommend this to other members that might want to participate.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=63508


----------

